# Another shocker in the news :(



## LittleFluff (Jun 5, 2008)

Puppy kicked to death in park, news headline on bbc site - what's the world coming to when you can't even let your pooch run free in the park without fear or something happening to them!!


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

I was gonna post this, i can't imagine seeing that happen to my dog. Its not far from me either, there are some vile people out there.


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

there was a story in the daily record today about a woman trying to hand in 3 collies to the pdsa and as soon as they asked her o fill out some paper work she did a runner then the lady from the pdsa was driving from their base and saw the three dogs in a crate lying at the side of the road....... they are now trying to locate the woman as she just abandoned the three dogs


----------



## Katie1989 (Sep 30, 2009)

i live in the town where this happend and we used to walk our dogs there b4 meg hurt her leg there are plenty of people after them belive me it would be better for the thugs who did this if the police found them becuase if somone else find them first they'll be extreamly sorry


----------



## victoriaj (Oct 21, 2009)

my 2 sisters also live in the town where this horrific story took place, it was all over the front page of our local paper and news .. it made me feel physically sick. that poor girl who has adhd and had the puppy to help her condition it must've been horrendous for her and bless her that she tried to give the pup mouth to mouth.
an anonnimous person offering a reward for any info that leads to the arrest of these vile people does show that there are some very kind and generous people out there


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just cannot express how i feel about these Thugs!! Words fail me.:cursing:

I much prefer animals any day. They are so trustworthy.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

May they rot in hell, being kicked all day every day. I think that sums it up. Play free at the bridge little puppy, sorry you couldn't have stayed longer.


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Words fail me on this but ( look at what I can do I am the big I am ) please take you foot to mine and see how big you are then
my heart goes out to the young girl


----------



## CreativeLC (Aug 13, 2008)

The owner of the dog is 15 but has the mental age of someone much younger, she musn't have known what to do in that situation. The dog was bought as an emotional companion for the girl, she now has another dog(incidentally the cousin of the dog that was killed).
On the news she didn't really look that affected by the incident, but i guess that because of her learning issues.
If someone tried to do that to my dog, they wouldn't get away with it. I'm not a violent person but they would change that if they tried it with me.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

In my opinion if a dog attacked a human they would be PTS so I think the same thing should happen to these thugs. It makes my blood boil to think of it. That poor poor little puppy the story made me cry


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw that in the paper this morning  disgusting!!


----------

